# Yoshi, my mommy rattie. June 2012 - April 2014



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Many months ago Yoshi and her daughter Zelda joined my mischief. When my new girls Jet and Blanch came along, Yoshi took them under her wing and added them to my little family. Then last year in September, Yoshi fell from some furniture and almost died, but she recovered. Then she acquired a nasty URI which she recovered from with a round of meds.
Now, for the last 10 week, she has been on several meds. Her fur has became sparse, her breathing labored and noisy, I had a humidifier trained on the cage to help her breathing. Three visits to see Dr. Farrow but she could not overcome this latest illness.
Today when I got up, she was running around the cage in terror, trying to breath. I could not let this go on any longer. Sadness and woe! 
:'(


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh no.. I'm so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

So terribly, terribly sorry.  Know you gave her a wonderful life, and knew what to do in the final days to ease her. (hugs)


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Today I received a sympathy card from the Vet Hospital. There was even a personal message from Dr. Farrow which was the first time that happened. They also included the following poem by Mary Frye:
*
I Am Not There*
Do not stand at my grave and weep
I am not there. I do not sleep.
I am the diamond glint on snow.
I am the sunlight on ripened grain.
I am the gentle autumns rain.

When you awaken in the mornings hush
I am the swift uplifting rush of birds in flight.
I am the stars that shine at night.
Do not stand at my graveside and cry,
I am not there, I did not die...


----------



## JasmineTara95 (May 25, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that she will be up with lily too now;( 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

I am so very sorry.

What a lovely gesture from the Vet Hospital though.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

I am very sorry for your loss. That is my favorite poem, it's very comforting.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about Yoshi, I spent six days holding on to Amelia as she went through congestive heart failure... it was hard but between the episodes we shared many tender moments. She wanted to hang on and we helped her, 6 days without sleep was exhausting and she went when it was her time, but I understand what you mean by not letting it go on any longer. 

I suppose you can do everything but at some point rats just wind down like a clock, as you described, their hair gets thin and they start looking slow and old and they get weaker and before you know it, you are saying good bye. But it's the deal rats make, they are born in multitudes, they play hard and live fast and die young so that another rat can take their place. And yes I know there's little comfort in that for their humans, but it's the deal we accept when we adopt a rat.

If there's any fairness in the universe and love is eternal, Yoshi, and Fuzzy Rat and countless generations of beloved and loving rats have contributed their essence to a greater universe.... they are together, at least metaphorically playing beyond the rainbow bridge where some day all of our spirits will find renewed friendship and love.

Peace and Rainbows


----------

